# Ebony, Golden Madrone, Karelian masur birch and Thuya burl



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

made these 3 shooters the last weeks:
It`s my usual design, forks based on beech wood and ultra fine birch multiplex, with palm swells made out of fine precious woods.






























Here in comparison with larger slingshots, only made out of beech wood and the fine multiplex:









The finish is,after sanding up to 1200, linseed oil varnish - then sanding again, polishing and - SHOOTING









Best regards
Torsten


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beauty's !


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Torsten,

You always make some nice slingshots. I also always enjoy your shooting videos and really believe you are the best shooter in the forum. Great work, keep it up and please, share with us. Saludos.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Torsten, you made a very good work as usual. I love them. Keep on doing, waiting for new interestings vids. Cheers, Bob


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

My Master Torsten respect. 
Greeting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very lovely!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin' good, I'm fast becoming a palm swell fan!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful work Torsten, not only a world class shooter but a master craftsman as well. Awesome!
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Exotic, stunning


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

These are absolutely outstanding, beautiful craftsmanship.

Martin


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your compliments, guys!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow this is slingshot art.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Great woodworking skills and fantastic precious woods. Just off to burn my walnut PFS now







Only joking, I luv it


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks again!

Some of these precious woods are hard to work with. But it is definitely worth a try...

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Missed this post Torsten.

Striking work my friend!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I missed your post! Sorry.

Have I told you about my birthday?

One of these 3 pieces of fine ART will be fine for my 55th! (kidding)

Beautiful work

Phil


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

It was beautiful in itself your design. now using exotic woods becomes spectacular.

MUY CHULAS!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Your videos and slingshots are an inspiration for us all...


----------

